# Ample Guitar Hollow (AGH) with Intro Offer



## amplesound (Nov 9, 2016)

Ample Sound has released Ample Guitar Hollow (AGH), a new virtual instrument plug-in for Mac OS X and Windows in AU, AAX, RTAS and VST plug-in formats.







Modeled on a Gibson ES 335 hollow body guitar with neck pick-up with fingerstyle, it sounds warm and soft, comfortable with Jazz Fusion and Blues.

AGH has a 3.26 GB sample library which records each single fret. Dry samples and no dynamic processing are applied.

There are 9 articulations including Palm Mute, Dead Note, Natural Harmonic, Artificial Harmonic, Hammer On & Pull Off, Legato Slide, Slide in & out.

The Legato articulations can be used to achieve legato notes of any duration, pitch and polyphony both on Normal and Strummer mode.

*Differences from other Ample Electric Guitars*
Ample Sound redesigned sample structure. Taking Sustain group as an example, velocity layers and cycles have been greatly improved for samples from 5 to 15 frets, altogether from 469 to 742 samples. Articulation samples are also improved from single cycle to double cycle. Improved sample structure is more appropriate to playing style of electric guitar, giving more humanization.

*Price*: $119. An introductory price of $89 is available until November 24th, 2016.

*Demo:*
Autumn Leaves


Dream Come True (Fourplay cover)


The Sea Breeze


Misty


All demos are available for download as projects for different DAWs (e.g. Cubase, Logic, Pro Tools, Live or MIDI).

More information
http://www.amplesound.net


----------



## Jason Morin (Nov 15, 2016)

and here's some testing done by Ruben of Hifimidi:





and an other one done by Henry:


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi there, any plans for a pick extension for this?


----------



## Jason Morin (Apr 16, 2017)

Let me get back to you with your question.....I'll ask the Big Boss!


----------



## jvsax (Apr 16, 2017)

This would be a great extension!


----------



## Jason Morin (Apr 18, 2017)

chrysshawk said:


> Hi there, any plans for a pick extension for this?



:( .....sorry, no plans yet for an extension, but the idea was sent to Kane. In early May, we are going to release an exquisite Ukulele.

and in case if nobody knew, we are also having a giveaway here:
http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...ance-win-every-bass-guitar-plugin-amplesound/


----------

